# Firefox issues



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have just started having issues with this site in the last few days on my home laptop, which uses Windows 7. I use Firefox and am using the most recent updated version. I can start out here fine, then it stops scrolling, cuts off the bottom part of the page, then stops responding and locks up all my open tabs on the browser. I set my popup blocker to allow this site, which I am pretty sure what I have done in the past when I have had issues here. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I have just started having issues with this site in the last few days on my home laptop, which uses Windows 7. I use Firefox and am using the most recent updated version. I can start out here fine, then it stops scrolling, cuts off the bottom part of the page, then stops responding and locks up all my open tabs on the browser. I set my popup blocker to allow this site, which I am pretty sure what I have done in the past when I have had issues here. Any suggestions?


Are you using FF Quantum now?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> I have just started having issues with this site in the last few days on my home laptop, which uses Windows 7. I use Firefox and am using the most recent updated version. I can start out here fine, then it stops scrolling, cuts off the bottom part of the page, then stops responding and locks up all my open tabs on the browser. I set my popup blocker to allow this site, which I am pretty sure what I have done in the past when I have had issues here. Any suggestions?


 @3Xnocharm I'm thinking it maybe more of a forum issue. I use the current Firefox Quantum and it's only in the last week or so that I've noticed some glitches. I usually use Classic style and at first I noticed that user avatars were missing and just now when I logged on,that skin seems more corrupted in a sense. I'm posting this using the new skin and I even notice that the smilies list to the right of the message box are all screwed up. I know from what one of the @Yungster posted in another thread,that they had been working to fix some recent issues. Maybe one will drop by and give a heads up.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TBT said:


> @3Xnocharm I'm thinking it maybe more of a forum issue. I use the current Firefox Quantum and it's only in the last week or so that I've noticed some glitches. I usually use Classic style and at first I noticed that user avatars were missing and just now when I logged on,that skin seems more corrupted in a sense. I'm posting this using the new skin and I even notice that the smilies list to the right of the message box are all screwed up. I know from what one of the @Yungster posted in another thread,that they had been working to fix some recent issues. Maybe one will drop by and give a heads up.


I think it's both the forum and Quantum. I'm still having the same avatar issues as you but that just started in the last week or two while using Chrome. My Quantum issues started way before that which is why I went back to Chrome. I think Q will be good in the future (hopefully, as I prefer FF) but they still have a LOT of wrinkles to iron out.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I did not get a chance to log onto the site at home last night, I will check this evening if I am indeed using Quantum now. I seem to have trouble with the site a couple times a year, very frustrating.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Haven't been able to recreate any of the glitches yet, except the Smilies one. Fixed that at least.

Does the failure happen on every page of the site or just certain ones? If it can be reliably recreated anywhere specific, let me know and I'll take a look

Kevin


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Haven't been able to recreate any of the glitches yet, except the Smilies one. Fixed that at least.
> 
> Does the failure happen on every page of the site or just certain ones? If it can be reliably recreated anywhere specific, let me know and I'll take a look
> 
> Kevin


 @Yungster

Try the Classic skin. Avatars and all the usual icons have been replaced with script definitions. The reply box is in a jumble. The whole page layout is spread wider where it used to be more compact. The log out is missing from the top of page.

I've always used Firefox on this site and very,very rarely with any issues using Classic. Other styles appear fine.

Thanks


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Haven't been able to recreate any of the glitches yet, except the Smilies one. Fixed that at least.
> 
> Does the failure happen on every page of the site or just certain ones? If it can be reliably recreated anywhere specific, let me know and I'll take a look
> 
> Kevin


Every page, eventually.. I can use the site for about a minute, and no matter where I navigate to, it locks up. I wanted to try messing with the skin like someone mentioned here, but it locks up before I can even get all the way into that section of the site.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ahh I see.

The classic skin is the issue, thanks for the heads up.
Going to send in a ticket to get this fixed.

Case:#3166116

Please standby for updates,

Ed


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm having the exact same issues as TBT. 
I use the classic skin too.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know. We're waiting for an update from our Techs on the issue. We will update everyone when we hear back from them. 

Cheers, 

Danniella


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I stopped using Firefox several years ago because every update added more problems.

I now use Chrome.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Thank you for letting us know. We're waiting for an update from our Techs on the issue. We will update everyone when we hear back from them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Danniella


 @Yungster You guys /gals did a good job of restoring the classic skin,except there still is no avatars shown.

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We're still looking into that. The tech team will let us know as soon as they have a fix in place. 

- JB


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Yungster said:


> We're still looking into that. The tech team will let us know as soon as they have a fix in place.
> 
> - JB


Everything appears to be back to normal for the classic skin now. Thank you.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to see its working for you. Can you let us know if you see it happen again?

_ JB


----------

